# Guilty Pleasures!



## 120 Proof Vomit

So, we all have that one band, or this one song we fucking love, despite what our friends may think about it.... so fess up! What's your guilty pleasure(s)?

I've always loved this song..


----------



## MrD

good idea!
this song is catchy ;]


----------



## GYPSY MOTHERFUCKER

oh god,haha THIIS


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

YES. FUCKING YES. Elton God Damn John up in this thread!


----------



## Hollywood

haha these are all so good so far. 

can someone tell me how you can post those little video thingys you been doin? i never go on youtube i don't know how to work it!


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

just find the song you want, the copy and past the url into the message box. no special codes or anything, it just works.


----------



## Hollywood

probably the only true guilty pleasure out of all these for me since i'm the only person i know that likes danzig.

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=St-IiHmqx-s

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=bOnPMa1dmJs



http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=S3q80A3a188&feature=related


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

good picks, that TLC song is one of my guilty pleasures, too! another one is Say my Name by Destiny's Child. good stuff...


----------



## compass

Faith No More

This one is terribly appropriate:


----------



## simpletoremember

bright eyes
all my friends give me shit for it but i love it.


----------



## Hollywood

Oh my god how could i have forgotten this terrible band and the most famous anime music video ever?


----------



## Beegod Santana

I get called a hippie redneck a lot,
Till this shit comes on



Fucking quality.


----------



## compass

Bone Thugs is a _guilty_ pleasure? Fuck that! Mo murda!


----------



## Wolfeyes

I have too many guilty pleasures to post a vid for each one, but This one is at the top of the list:

 



Fan vid because the real one is too damn creepy. Any time this song get's played during a roadtrip, something epic is bound to happen.

A few more off of the list(Honorable Mentions):

Cher - Gypsies, Tramps and Thieves. Describes my mums side of the family perfectly.
Carrie Underwood - Cowboy Casanova. It's me sometimes...
3OH3 - Don't Trust Me. Clubbing with my friends Autumn and Ducki.
Mellisa Ethridge - Come To My Window. It's just damn catchy.


----------



## MrD

Wolfeyes said:


> I have too many guilty pleasures to post a vid for each one, but This one is at the top of the list:
> 
> Fan vid because the real one is too damn creepy. Any time this song get's played during a roadtrip, something epic is bound to happen.


I am with you on this one!!
Sorry, but the video need to be seen, it makes the song x100 better


----------



## GYPSY MOTHERFUCKER

hey theres nothin wrong with bright eyes and bone thugs n harmony!


----------



## christianarchy

i check the radio consistently to see fi the song is on..most of the time it is.


----------



## christianarchy

it's taken me years to admit it..but man this song is so damn catchy!


----------



## klots

one big "fuck yeah! "for this topic!:applaud:
I've been called a whole bunch of things because of this, but i fucking love this song


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit

AHHHHHHH! Christie, I was just listening to "9 In the Afternoon" by Panic! at the Disco. another one of my guilty pleasures! And I agree with what Gypsy said about Bone Thugs 'n' Harmony. that song with Biggie was tight as hell. On that note, another one of my personal favorites...


----------



## carlylanea

sugar we're going down...by fall out boy....

haha i'm lame.


----------



## Hollywood

hasn't been a post on this for a week i want to keep it going


----------



## atomicpunk

can we get some TOM MOTHERFUCKIN JONES in this thread. its not usual to loved by anyone dah dah dah dah!


----------

